

Deliver a Presentation like Steve Jobs - gscott
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/jan2008/sb20080125_269732.htm

======
zach
Steve's keynotes are really captivating because there's this sense that he's
bringing something down from the mountain. Everyone is curious about what
Apple is up to, the company is a monolith of silence, and then products are
revealed in the keynote fully-formed.

Obviously, not many of us can pull that off. But Steve presents the _raison
d'etre_ for his products very simply and narrowly, articulates the vision
behind them clearly, takes the shortest path from feature to feature, and
presents expert opinions where "it's amazing" won't quite do.

By the way of counterexample, Microsoft's big events are horrible speeches
about their "vision" of such-and-such and the "future" of whatever, which are
a even admixture of FUD and BS. They keep trying to speak for their technology
by making up grandiose scenarios and over-reaching for meaning. No focus, no
geek appeal, no passion.

Finally, I love these stats from last year's Macworld and CES keynotes:

Steve Jobs introducing the iPhone: 10.5 words per sentence

Bill Gates on the "Digital Decade": 21.6 words per sentence

Source:
[http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/microsoft/archives/110473...](http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/microsoft/archives/110473.asp)

------
Tichy
11\. be the CEO of Apple

